# Fires in Alberta- Any assistance or discussions from Vizsla caregivers from ther



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

The BBC News has been extensively covering ( in California at least) the fires in Fort McMurray, Alberta Canada and the concerns that the fire may jump eastward to Saskatchewan.

I did see an online article where pets (dogs mostly), we're allowed to ride on the planes as passengers with their caregivers being evacuated out of that region.

I would like to know if any Vizsla rescues in or near Alberta from other provinces or bordering U.S. States can or are helping. What can Americans do to help.

Are there Canadian Vizsla organizations that correspond here or.experiencedoing caregivers that know people in Canada that have Vizslas that can advise or update also.

Bill, I believe that you, Einspanner and Texas Red would be some of the best to advise and be in the " know" about this.

I know you're all busy, but I hope you can share what you know.
I hope that as many pets as possible can be rescued and lives human and animal can be saved. I hope that Vizsla rescues in and around that province can be listed so we can learn how we from the outside can help.

Thank you for letting me post


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me see if some of our members closer to the situation will chime in. 
I would think it would be the best case, if the dogs could stay closer to their owners. If that's at all possible. Finding out who is helping the dogs, and then sending monies to help cover the extra burden placed on the rescue groups. 

When bad things happen, good people rise to meet the needs of others. I see it quite frequently in Texas. 
During our floods a large kennel posted they had flood waters rising quickly. It didn't take long for a airboat to show up, and trainer/trialers with big dog trailers. They moved every one of those dogs to safety.
With that said, there are bad people that will take advantage of others during a disaster. So I would rather one of our members that live in Canada post reputable rescues that are helping.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree. I just think of Katrina and so many dogs were abandoned. I know our Vizslas are sensitive and would be flee farther and faster than most. I hope Saskatchewan readers will resp


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Finishing: will respond too. Thanks Texas!

Writing on a cell phone takes patience.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I cant speak to rescue involvement. I haven't heard much, and don't think they are in a situation to do much yet. It is still a very uncontrolled situation.

I know Champion Pet Foods (Acana/Orijen) is giving pet food to evacuated families out of their Alberta location.

One of the local airlines, West Jet was flying families and pets out, with pets allowed in the cabins. There have been many Facebook posts of pups of all size relaxing with their families on the plane (many families did not have airline approve pet carriers and were denied by other airlines).

I have also heard of kennels, farms, etc accepting displaced families and their livestock, dogs and cats. Showing how many do band together in times of crisis. 

My sister in law is out there and was lucky enough to bring their dog with them. Many were not able to depending on where they were when the evacuation order was issued. I know many animal lovers, my sister in law included, captured as many dogs and cats as they could as they were evacuating, and brought them to the place they are staying now to keep them safe. They hope to reunite the animals with with their families eventually.

I am only getting info relayed to me from family and media. Others out west may have more info. 

Disasters such as these are always horrendous to watch. Thoughts and prayers to all involved and affected. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

God Bless and keep Canada! Thank you for sharing in such a trying time. I know that your country will help you to rebuild. Texas, I had a thought.Maybe the SPCA or an equivalent might be able to advise on how to help. Are Vizslas more sensitive to this inferno than other breeds? 

Perhaps as you say when legitimate rescues and breeders are discovered advice on helping the Vizsla emotionally can addressed. Again my thanks.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have been away on vacation in Vancouver for a few days and am still away. However I think Petsmart was trying to get charitable donations out to them too. I know they are trying to get donations for everyone at the grocery stores.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I have heard that the Canadian Red Cross is available to help pets. What may be helpful also would be to find breeders and Vizsla behaviorists that could provide coping strategies for our Velcro dogs, who have been affected emotionally by the fires.


----------

